# How long should a mother hen stay with her chicks



## Hermie

Hi all, I have raise 6 chicks with their mother, they are now just over 4 weeks old and their mum has abandoned them. They have been free ranged since birth with the flock and they now just keep to themselves. Should I lock them up until they are older for their protection from predators, as we have hawks, wedge tail eagles and foxes in the area. I have 2 roosters and 2 dogs that look after the flock of 20 + the 6 chicks. My concern is that if I do lock them up they won't be accepted back into the flock.


----------



## Apyl

If they've been free ranging this long let them be. Mom must feel they are fine now so I would just let them all be. It will just make it worse on the chicks if you lock them up and re-introduce later. If a predator flies over the chicks will follow the older chickens and hide.


----------



## Bee

I agree! That's about average age for their separation and they will do fine if they have been free ranged all that time. Taking them in and confining them will only put a glitch in all the fine work their mother has done training them on free range survival.


----------

